# Update on past topic



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

A few months ago I came to this forum and made a topic about my quest to conquer my final anxiety issue. That issue is public speaking. Before I had SAD, I could speak in front of audiences with hundreds of people with absolutely no issues at all and get a standing ovation. People would ask me if I was nervous and I'd say,"Nervous? What do you mean?" It used to come so easy to me but SAD changed that. It got to the point where I did everything in my power to avoid speaking in front of a group of less than 30 people....that's how crippling SAD can be.

A few months ago I talked about taking a few classes that involved presentations. I mentioned 3 presentations but it turned out to be two group presentations. During the first one I was pretty nervous but I said what I had to say and got it done. During my second one, it turned out that one of my group members was so nervous that he tried to get out of speaking completely. I ended up doing most of the talking and I was the only one who answered my professor's questions. 

Right now I am taking two summer classes. One history class and one elective public speaking class. During those two I will have to do a grand total of 6 presentations. I honestly would have jumped at the chance to sign up for a public speaking class off-campus, such as ToastMasters, but meeting only twice a month isn't enough for me. I think that might have something to do with not wanting to fail in front of people in my own school, but I'm not quite sure...either way, it does turn out that the guy who was afraid to speak at my group presentation ended up in my public speaking class and he's got a stutter so we'll see how it goes. First speech is Thursday so wish me luck!


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

It turns out that I had to present something on-the-spot today. I was nervous but I pulled through it. Got another one tomorrow


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Congratulations, AntiAnxiety! One at a time. I hope that today's presentation went well.

I'm interested in your back history. You say that before SAD you could speak in front of audiences with hundreds of people. Was there anything in particular that triggered your SA?


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Just conquered 6 presentations myself. Like gilt said, one and a time. As you know, it's all about exposure. The more you do it, the better and more relaxed you get.

I know what you mean about speaking in front of your peers. Something about it adds to the anxiety. But just realize that everyone is in the same boat as you. And really, half of the people aren't even paying attention. They're looking at the clock, wondering what they'll do after school.

Good luck with the classes!


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

gilt said:


> Congratulations, AntiAnxiety! One at a time. I hope that today's presentation went well.
> 
> I'm interested in your back history. You say that before SAD you could speak in front of audiences with hundreds of people. Was there anything in particular that triggered your SA?


Yeah. Nervousness was never even something I thought about a few years back. I do remember there was this one event where I felt it for the first time. I was going to this really crowded cafeteria and for some reason I just couldn't go in...I don't know what caused me to feel that way but ever since then i've been avoiding people each chance I got. Im determined to get back to that fearless state though.

Just did another presentation today. Professor said I was right on the money


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Did another speech today. Requirement was 4-6 minutes. I had written out all 2 and a half pages and was planning to read for most of the time. When I stepped up and gripped the podium, I was shaking. Once I let it go and started freestyling my speech (speaking from my mind instead of the paper), my anxiety evaporated. I stood up there, made hand gestures, looked around the room and spoke with absolutely no nervousness for 6 minutes and 48 seconds. Looks like my fearlessness is coming back...


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Did an 8-minute speech today. Was more nervous than last time but i use the chalkboard which is something that hasn't been done. Professor pretty much told everybody else to do things like me.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow, you are on a roll. Keep it up and your confidence can keep going up to


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Ambitious said:


> Wow, you are on a roll. Keep it up and your confidence can keep going up to


Thank you! The teacher is having the people who didn't do so well last time re-do things this week and he said that I was good enough to not have to do that. I'm planning on doing it again just for anxiety's sake. There's a certain rush you get when you face your fears like that. He even wanted to move the speeches back a week and instead of letting it happen I convinced him to let me do it right then and there. At this point it's becoming a familiar feeling.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

The more you do public speaking the less the anxiety becomes. Before Jay Leno became famous, he would try his material at every comedy club that would allow him to do so. It is all about stage time. Having SA, stage time can be exhausting. But the more stage time you get the more comfortable you are in front of an audience.

BTW, congratulations!! You are an inspiration to me.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

AntiAnxiety said:


> Thank you! The teacher is having the people who didn't do so well last time re-do things this week and he said that I was good enough to not have to do that. I'm planning on doing it again just for anxiety's sake. There's a certain rush you get when you face your fears like that. He even wanted to move the speeches back a week and instead of letting it happen I convinced him to let me do it right then and there. At this point it's becoming a familiar feeling.


No way, thats great!

Im happy for you. Keep letting us know how your getting on...


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Good for you buddy. The only evidence I have that exposure therapy is absolutely, undeniably effective is with public speaking. I was in a group CBT therapy program, and we did progressively harder public speaking exposures every week for about 3 months. I was absolutely amazed when, a few months after the therapy was done, I stood up in front of a church full of 200+ people and essentially asked them for money (I was fundraising to do missionary work). Every week during the CBT session, I saw my public speaking anxiety literally melt away. It was so strong at first; so potent. I endured it and felt the extent of my anxiety, just like exposure therapy says you should.

I didn't do other forms of exposure long enough for them to matter. So far public speaking is the only major progress I've made with my SA. I've taken a few steps backwards from where I once stood, but I plan to do toastmasters this fall.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

wxolue said:


> Good for you buddy. The only evidence I have that exposure therapy is absolutely, undeniably effective is with public speaking. I was in a group CBT therapy program, and we did progressively harder public speaking exposures every week for about 3 months. I was absolutely amazed when, a few months after the therapy was done, I stood up in front of a church full of 200+ people and essentially asked them for money (I was fundraising to do missionary work). Every week during the CBT session, I saw my public speaking anxiety literally melt away. It was so strong at first; so potent. I endured it and felt the extent of my anxiety, just like exposure therapy says you should.
> 
> I didn't do other forms of exposure long enough for them to matter. So far public speaking is the only major progress I've made with my SA. I've taken a few steps backwards from where I once stood, but I plan to do toastmasters this fall.


Exposure really does work! And ToastMasters sounds great. The only problem with ToastMasters for me is that the club closest to me only meets twice a month. I want and need constant exposure because I got sick of this keeping me from doing things I wanted to do. I jumped at the chance to take this elective.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Turns out that I'm not going to have the time to perfect and re-do my speech this week because of a 7-page research paper I've barely started...pisses me off but I need to do a great paper. My speech professor told me after class today that with my storytelling and writing skills, I shouldn't have much of a problem becoming a leader in my industry. So I'll take that


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like next week I'll have a chance to redeem myself next week. I've got one 20 minute group presentation and I've got a 12 minute speech. The difference is that this time I'm allowed to use PowerPoint in my speech instead of just standiing and talking with no notes. I've got a week to write and I already know my topic and how I'm going to set the structure up. I feel real good about this one


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

That's great that you have such a positive mood going into these, AntiAnxiety! I'm going to guess that you have some exposure to PowerPoint? I hope it works out for you!


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

gilt said:


> That's great that you have such a positive mood going into these, AntiAnxiety! I'm going to guess that you have some exposure to PowerPoint? I hope it works out for you!


Most of the presentations I've had to do before this class were PowerPoint but what makes this so easy is that during this class all I've done so far are speeches with me just standung at the podium with no notes and all eyes on me. Now I can use visuals like picture and video. Once I do this speech next Thursday then the class is over and I get my 3 credits. I plan on going out with a bang


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Did my group presentation on a topic I didn't know much about a couple of hours ago. After 10 seconds of talking, all nervousness evaporated. The teacher tried to call me on things but I stuck to my guns. My final speech got moved to Monday night because my class was worried about not being prepared. That's when I'll face it again but since I can talk about my topic for an hour on cue, I'm just not too concerned.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Just did my last speech. Ran 14 minutes long. Was nervous but as soon as i started talking it was gone. Professor said I did a very good job


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Congratulations on making it through all of the speeches, AntiAnxiety!


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

gilt said:


> Congratulations on making it through all of the speeches, AntiAnxiety!


Thanks man. You've always got something nice to say.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, I got an A in the class. I had a B+ up until that last speech so I must've did really great last night.


----------

